# Lente laser que salta?



## Rodrigo RPM (Oct 6, 2007)

Hola a todos! gracias por leer esto y ayudarme
Lo que pasa es que tengo un equipo de sonido philips, el problema es que cuando pongo un cd en el lector se escucha como el lente del laser salta o se golpea repetidas veces y no lee el cd por mas limpio y nuevo que esté, aun siendo originales o cd-r.
algunas veces me leyo unos cds pero despues no pudo.
¿que problema será? el lente esta  limpio y sin rayas, pero no quiere leer.

Otra pregunta es ¿para que sirve un pequeño potenciómetro o resistencia variable que tienen todos los lectores de cd debajo del carro que lleva el lente?

por favor ayudenme con lo que sea.
Sakudos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

El lente salta o el cd? quizas este mal el soporteque sostiene el cd en su sitio para uqe este no salga volando. Nunca anduvo o andaba bien y se rompio de golpe?
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 6, 2007)

amigo deberias especificar como empezo el problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

Puedes tener alguno de los siguientes problemas
1) Laser agotado
2) Sucio el mecanismo de movimiento del cabezal laser

Solucion 2 limpiar todo el mecanismo y lubricar (WD-40) te puede servir, hay que buscar si tiene un sensor de fin de recorrido (Al no detectar por sucio el cabezal se va de viaje)

Solucion 1 el potenciometro regula la intensidad del laser retocalo un poco (Pero muy poco) luego de haber realizaso la limpieza. Si no hay resultado intenta en sentido contrario.

Esto es una solucion momentanea, si tienes que dar mas intensidad al laser es porque este esta casi agotado, lograras que ande pero por poco tiempo.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 6, 2007)

Solo reemplaza la unidad del laser.Puede estar emitiendo pero eso no te garantiza que este captando el laser, por eso trata de enfocar el lente (sube y baja).


----------



## kenki (Oct 9, 2007)

tu  lectora  esta  frito canviale y vas a ver buenos resultados


----------



## Rodrigo RPM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hola!
Para empezar, el que salta, o mas bien dicho, acerca y aleja rápidamente, es el lente láser, pero intentaré regular la intensidad del láser y veré que sucede.
Puedo dar por terminado el tema, puesto que ya obtuve mis respuestas.

Muchas gracias a quienes respondieron mi consulta

Saludos!


----------



## Antonio1406 (Dic 14, 2007)

amigo... no abuses con el regulador de intensidad del lente
como te dijeron antes... muevelo solo un poco.. ya que si lo mueves mucho lo puedes quemar y hay solo lo tendras que cambiar.. salu2


----------



## DIODICO (Dic 15, 2007)

debes limpiar el lente si lo has realizado trata de ajustar el regulador que dices sino te lee, tendras que reemplazarlo. limpia toda la unidad para que el lector recorra fácilmente, fijate el motor de giro de disco que este suave, si no pasa nada reemplaza el laser


saludos a todos


----------



## davidgsanpablo (Jul 26, 2008)

Aqui nadie te ha respondido bien, el laser no puede golpearse contra nada es imposible y si oyes un ruido es el carro de la lente que esta gastadillo o mal engrasado y por eso hace ruidos simplemente cambia el carro.
uN saludo


----------



## luigisay (Sep 13, 2008)

Supongo q tu laser brinca por q trata de enfocar el disco , mueve el pot unos 15 grados maximo a la izq y prueba si lee, si falla regresalo a su posic original y giralo de igual manera pero esta vez a la derecha ,si no hay cambio mi amigo ni el carro ni la grasa te van a ayudar pues tu bloque optico para mi parecer ya esta agotado , si logras q ande en efecto durara poco tiempo y si sigues poniendo discos asi vas a rayarlos , saludos.


----------

